# potencia 100 w rms



## jos2002 (Abr 21, 2007)

hola presiso ti alguien tiene para darme un circuito de una potencia de 100 w rms (reales), para 12 v  para un woofer de 125w rms de 4 ohm. gracias y espero su respuesta

saludos!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 21, 2007)

Hola, con 12V no conseguís más de 20W con suerte.
Lo que tienen las potencias de auto es una fuente elevadora de tensión.
Alguien publicó un amplificador para auto JBL muy detallado con la fuente y todo.
Si no, agarra un diagrama de amplificador que te guste y después le haces una fuente elevadora. Busca en la hoja de datos del TL494 que tenés cómo hacer una fuente DC-DC

Edit: Acá te dejo el link del amplificador JBL completo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-car-audio-completo-4875/


----------

